# Fokker D.VII for sale?



## v2 (Nov 13, 2006)

Fate of WWI fighter plane up in the air


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2006)

Interesting.But with the polish salaries we can afford the vents only.


----------



## R-2800 (Nov 14, 2006)

wow it only cost the museum 112 bucks to by it in 1918!!!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2006)

In 1918 I could have bought two. He,he


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah but 118 dollars back then was a lot of money. You have to look at inflation.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2006)

............ You are right.


----------



## v2 (Nov 14, 2006)

Maybe together, guys? I've a few bucks...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2006)

It's a good idea.One- vents,second - spokes, etc....


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 14, 2006)

It'll never get out of Canada


----------



## v2 (Nov 14, 2006)

No problem. We'll come to Canada...


----------



## davparlr (Nov 14, 2006)

It would be criminal to allow that plane to degenerate.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 14, 2006)

davparlr said:


> It would be criminal to allow that plane to degenerate.


these guys realize what they have and also know they don't have the facilities to care for it but the Canadian Aeronautical collection is a 30 minute tow away and several collectors live close by it'll be fine


----------

